# Gusset help needed



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I was reading in a sewing book that, when sewing for plus size, it helps to add gussets. They mention doing this in the crotch of pants, and in the underarm of tops. There were, however, no instructions on how to do that, nor could I find any actual good tutorials on the web, just descriptions but no photos.

I seem to be having a senior moment here because I don't get it. Now I know what a gusset is, but would they go vertical for tops and horizontal in pants?

I'm not understanding at all how to put them in. They say to open the seam and attach a diamond or football piece of fabric (depending on the shape of the opening), but I can't get through my head how you make that diamond/football shape in the slit of the fabric and how you attach the additional fabric, etc. :shrug: Just call me dense! _"Hello, dense..." _


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

picture a V shaped fabric, then sew the seam up except for the length of one side of your V. Sew one side up the v, then the other up the v. You have half a gusset.

You do a <> instead of a v, and a set of seams on < to <> and > to the other side.

Or I'd think you could just do a triangle in each seam, and then sew them just as part of the leg/crotch of pants or the underarm/sleeve. 

Angie


----------

